# RS Seats



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone know if the RS leather seats out of the Sonic would work in the Cruze? If you have heated seats I wonder if that part would work as well. There are a few on eBay.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Disregard. They look cool but they're not power or heated.


----------

